# drywall stop beads



## bmedra9 (Apr 7, 2012)

I have been using stop beads for some time and was wandering has anyone else used them and found a better way to hide the splices they seem to never disapear I like to use high gloss when im done with the project to show it off but it seem i can never lose the splice


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

bmedra9 said:


> I have been using stop beads for some time and was wandering has anyone else used them and found a better way to hide the splices they seem to never disapear I like to use high gloss when im done with the project to show it off but it seem i can never lose the splice


Fingers.
Put some mud on your finger and pass it back forth lightly over the seam.
Sand smooth. But not too much to go right down to the bead.
And don't use high gloss paint! lol.
High gloss paint is every tapers worse nightmare. Yuck!


----------

